
CS224D Lecture 7 – Introduction to TensorFlow - philip1209
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8Y2_Cq2X5s
======
philip1209
This may be the first academic/non-Google lecture on TensorFlow (via
Stanford).

Slides:
[http://cs224d.stanford.edu/lectures/CS224d-Lecture7.pdf](http://cs224d.stanford.edu/lectures/CS224d-Lecture7.pdf)

The lecturer appears to be in the lab of Vijay Pande, who's now a Partner at
A16Z.

